
Coordination and the Art of Scaling - luu
https://speakerdeck.com/pbailis/coordination-and-the-art-of-scaling
======
DocSavage
The video corresponding to those slides is available here:
[https://cloudant.com/cloudantcon-videos/](https://cloudant.com/cloudantcon-
videos/)

